# South Again Charters



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Good afternoon Pensacola!

I have some good news and some bad news... The good news is I have been offered an amazing job in Texas this year that will help Dawna and I catch up on some of our debt that I have created chasing the dream of being a full time Guide. This is a one year contract and will end at the end of 2014.

The bad news is... I will not be Guiding this season and will be posting fewer reports and pictures. I will be coming home once a month or so for a fun fishing trip or two and will post some pictures from those trips. I will be back to fishing full time in 2015 but can't turn down this oppurtunity to catch up!

I look forward to living through all of you this season and reading your post and seeing your pictures!! I hope to see you Guys on the water during the Spring Sheepshead Spawn...


See you out there.......


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Gotta do what you gotta do Capt. 

I will miss the reports & seeing you run up and down the ICW...Lots of good fishing over that way...

best of luck this year and stop by some time when you're in town...


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Congrats on the opportunity and good luck! Make the money while you can; the fish and your customers will be waiting when you get back.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck to ya' Brad. Only who am I going to follow around the pass now???? LOL.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Still going to miss talking to you on the water bud!!! Good luck over there and be safe


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck Brad, just PM me some numbers and I will make sure I watch over those spots till you get back. : ) Be careful bud and enjoy this opportunity.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Definitely a bummer! Maybe catch up with you on the water ,good luck .


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good luck Capt...


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

You can park the boat in my driveway, and I'll make sure it gets run enough so you don't have any problems when you return.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Brad King said:


> Good afternoon Pensacola!
> 
> I have some good news and some bad news... The good news is I have been offered an amazing job in Texas this year that will help Dawna and I catch up on some of our debt that I have created chasing the dream of being a full time Guide. This is a one year contract and will end at the end of 2014.
> 
> ...


Doesn't say what part of Texas you are going to, but if it is Dallas, ft worth area or any part of eastern Texas, make sure and go to Lake Fork. Great bass lake. Lake Texoma is on the northern border of Texas and is known for some huge stripers. There are many, many lakes in eastern Texas.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea lot of good fishing there, and the Mexican food is the BEST !


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Brad, I've never had the good fortune to meet you but have always enjoyed your reports. Best of luck to you and you will be missed by a lot of us !


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Best of luck during your time away. I, too, will miss your regular reports.

Mike


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Best of luck to you in Texas Brad. Wishing you and Dawna the best....
Aloha
Hama


----------



## baycoastal (Oct 8, 2007)

*Darn*

I will miss seeing your red boat around the pass. Whenever me and my son would see you fishing we would always try to watch and learn. My son would always see your boat and say--hey that's that one guide, we need to do what he's doing.

Good luck


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

CCC said:


> Yea lot of good fishing there, and the Mexican food is the BEST !


Are you talking about real Mexican food or "TexMex"?

Mexican is somewhat bland, where as, TexMex is spicy and other than the fishing, the TexMex food is the only thing I miss about Texas. Oops, I also have a daughter and grandchildren living there that I miss.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

CCC said,
"And out of ALL the lakes in Texas how many are natural ?"

I remembered there is only one, but couldn't remember the name.
Caddo is the only natural lake in Texas.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I tried to delete that about the lakes, I had been told all my life Caddo was the only NATURAL lake in Texas, after a google search I found that is incorrect. 
Food, yes there is TexMex but there are also LITTLE shack MEXICAN hole in the wall restaurants all around Houston (and all over Teaxs for that matter) and THOSE are the ones my wife and I look for GREAT FOOD !


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Brad,
When you get back for a weekend, you are welcome to go with Jeanne and I offshore on the C Horse again. Done some vital upgrades, got more practice trolling and holding on point.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

CCC said:


> I tried to delete that about the lakes, I had been told all my life Caddo was the only NATURAL lake in Texas, after a google search I found that is incorrect.
> Food, yes there is TexMex but there are also LITTLE shack MEXICAN hole in the wall restaurants all around Houston (and all over Teaxs for that matter) and THOSE are the ones my wife and I look for GREAT FOOD !


I had to google to find the Caddo name. Cancer meds have my remembering cells messed up. What did you find? We lived there ten years and we heard about Caddo being the only natural lake in Texas at least 100 times.
The farthest south we ever made it in the ten years we lived in DFW area was San Antonio. We did the stay on the River Walk one weekend. We tried several of the hole in the wall Mexican restaurants. I guess we just like the TexMex too much. This was 20 something years ago. We went to the Schlitterbahn Waterpark and did the day on the river with the kids on another trip. I would say the San Antonio area is my favorite part of the state.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Texas natural lakes.
http://www.texasalmanac.com/topics/environment/natural-lakes


----------

